# Dipole, Bipole, Monopole, Omni? Rears



## icor1031 (Mar 24, 2011)

What kind of speakers do you like to use for the rear, when watching movies?

Thanks!


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

I like plain old direct radiating speakers in the rear with dipoles for side surrounds. Sound from the rear seems so ambiguous in any case that spreading it out more just reduses the rear surround effect.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

I would agree with that..If you have good dipoles,tripoles or quadpoles for your surrounds, then monopoles is all you need for the rears..


----------



## icor1031 (Mar 24, 2011)

By rear, I mean rear in a 5.1
Sorry.

What do you suggest with this in mind?


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

In a 5.1 system!...Dipoles on the side walls


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

When I do it again, I plan to use these 8" coaxials:

http://reconingspeakers.com/products-page/pro-audio/kef-8-q900-coaxial-driver/

in 2.5-way monopoles.

THX style "Dipoles" and "bipoles" are a mess.
Omnis are a good idea, but a problem in terms of placement near walls, which causes them to sound colored. Probably fine for HT but not optimal IMO.
True dipoles, like a Nao Note, are optimal, but complexity is through the roof. I'm not about to spend ~6K on four of surrounds. After all that, they still require some distance from wall. That particular design also happens to be virtually 4.5-way with a high tweeter crossover point, meaning a narrow coverage area vertically.

All-in-all I think the coaxials are just the easiest choice to make.


----------



## icor1031 (Mar 24, 2011)

Hey, Granteed.  Nice to see you on this forum too.

Currently they're within inches of the wall.. But, I could put a stand behind the furniture to pull them out a bit.

Can you do omni with a full-range, or do you need 2+ drivers?

Thanks.

EDIT: You gave the same link twice, mate.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Doh! accident!

Anyways, i've seen people do omnis with custom acoustic lenses, but that's rather convoluted.

The easiest way to do an omni, and (it wouldn't be a true omni technically) is the Linkwitz Pluto.


----------

